# "Fade to black" huge update 02/03/03



## Stone Angel (Oct 23, 2002)

I call this fade to black because the PC's have yet to come up with a company name. This is set in a homebrew campaign with the greyhawk deities. There homeland is the Kingdom of Artaurus. The setting is in the capitol city, Paridon. I let the players start at 3rd level if they made really good backgrounds.

So we have:
Fulrik Assante: Hu Ftr2/Rng1
Mason Demitri: 1/2 orc Clr 3(St. Cuthbert)
Stoli van Drago: Dw. Sor 3
Charles McDougal: Hu Wiz 3
Caber Blackhand: Elven Mo2/Rog1
Lucas Stormcrowe:  1/2 elfBard 3

The pc's are all of noble birth or someway associated with the royal government. All the characters have a contact and ally(usually there mentor) and a dwelling place. Fulrik has a small villa overlooking the royal gardens. Mason has a tower attatched to the temple of St. Cuthbert. Stoli has a second floor room on the outer gate of the castle wall. Charles has a basement apartment in the noble district. Caber has a room above his martial arts school. Lucas owns a pub known as "The Crowes Nest". Sometime in the near future they will enter Ravenloft. Where they will eventually either save Strahd and release him or be destroyed by him.


----------



## Stone Angel (Oct 24, 2002)

Now for the Pc's 

Fulrik Assante is born of a noble house. He is the fourth son of Earl Borus Assante. Though his older brothers recieve most of the power, prestige, and inheritance, Fulrik cares little for the life indulgence. When Fulrik was an early teen the Atlantis wars(An invasion of a viking like society known as Atlantis) started. At seventeen Fulrik was drafted into the alliances navy(Artaurus and its coastal neighbors). After his consignment was over, he was recruited into King Uthrim's(King of Artaurus) rangers.

Fulrik uses a kingsword. A magical double sword that can incorporate any longsword that it meets, but never more than two at any given time. This is the symbol of the Kings personal guard and his rangers.


----------



## Stone Angel (Oct 24, 2002)

Mason Demitri's father was an ugly human and his mother was pretty for an orc. Needless to say he is not a lot to look at. His mothers people cast him out for being a half breed, so his mother took him to his father. His father was then hanged for progenating(?) something un-natural. So he was raised by his Grandparents after they moved out of town. His grandfather was a pious man in church of an un-named  passive god. Mason however adopted the "take action" brotherhood of the cudgel. Mason tends to be silent and then erupt when things don't go as they should. His faith in St. Cuthbert is unshakable. (Sometimes I even think the player has a little faith in the man with the mace which will be explained later). He entered into royal service at  the age of 19 when he was asked to investigate a ritualistic serial killer, with another character Lucas Stormcrowe.

Stoli van Drago is 65 years old and is a dwarf who was cast out for being a "witch" and kicked out of the empire of Golebus(A nation next to Artaurus) for being a dwarf. When he first came to Artaurus he was hired to be a court magician. He didn't exactly like doing card tricks and making objects float but the drinks were free and you had a good selection of drunk servant girls after parties. The sage Atax speculated on where his "gifts" came from. One day an assassin tried to kill a nobleman at party, and Stoli smote him with blasts of eldritch energy. Atax then took him in taught him to harness his powers. Atax speculates that Stoli's bloodline stems from one known as "The Titan of Stone".

Charles McDougal is a middle aged character who sounds like a cross between the croc hunter and a british guard. And looks like  someone straight out of a Kipling novel. He was part of the adventuring group known as The Dragoon Regime. He was recruited to go on the same adv. as the other PC's but the rest of his party was annihilated in the Temple of the Overseers.

Caber Blackhand is a member of a Secret Orginization known as The Hands of Her Majesty. His front is a self defense school which he teaches basic hand to hand combat to merchants, militia, and noblemen/women. The queen has an intrest in the PC's quest so she saw that Caber accompianied them.

Lucas Stormcrowe has a knack for getting into trouble. He often involves himself in investigations when he shouldn't. His childhood best friend is a senior detective in the watch, and recently his friend secured him a position as a bounty hounter in order to "legally" keep him out of prosecution. He saw this adventure as a way to spread his good name.


----------



## Stone Angel (Oct 27, 2002)

*Warriors of the Fade*

The group is summoned by the royal spy master, where they introduce themselves and tell each other the merits they have earned(my players did a bangup job on this really good, espicially since this is our first RP heavy campaign). After everyone had shared a little something Romero the spaymaster told them a tale of eight children and there quest to find them. This group hereby dubbed the Warriors of the Fade, would take four and another adventuring group known as the Descendants of Dawn(wich is led by St. Kain a Pal. of Pelor who will be a pivitol character).

Romero says through scrying and such they have determined that the first child(earth) was located in a relvery house dedicated to a Buddha like deity that hosted a weekly festival. Basically a dressed up whore house with a little music, dancing and food before. He gives them there "aquired" invatations and tells them to dress to impress.

The Pc's decide that they will go in seperately the first to enter:
Fulrik goes in as himself a noble of the house of Assante
Mason Demetri enters under the assumed guise as a Steward from the neighboring kingdom of Alos.
Stoli enters as the court magician
Finally Lucas arrives as a Viscount from Veralle(a large city to the north of the Capitol of Artaurus) with his servant(Caber the monk).
Once they enter they are asked to check there Cloaks and staffs caps and any large weapns they were carrying.

They are seated seperately. The PC's also know that not everyone does not get invited to the after party. So the PC's try to muck it up with the best of them. They all did very well with the exception of Stoli who is being played by a 17 year old moron. 
Anyway the Bard(Lucas) ends up meeting the a Dutchess, and the heads of the craft guilds. Somehow Lucas manages to get onstage and play. First he roles a 6, but he recovers and tells the crowd it needs to be tuned. When finishes he rolls another perfrom check this time: nat. 20. So we decided he played Devil went down to Georgia just for grins.
Fulrik is recognized by the Captain of the Watch(the captain however is incredibly drunk). Fulrik and Caber both notice that there are three women walking around casing the place. The women are pointing out people that are being asked to leave. Mason is seated next to the owner of the building. He explains that he leases this place to the temple for a reasonable fee and he gets some special treatment at the end. Fulrik then meets the 3 ladies the lead one introduces herself as Kassandra. She claims it is her job to ask the bigger men to leave, so they don't drunk and cause a scene. She then asks Fulrik how much he has had to drink ect.. Mason notices him getting the inquisition and asks the owner what the deal is. He explains to Mason that she asked all the "unwelcome" guests to leave. Only those of prestige and station may stay for the after party. Mason then starts to mutter something about recognizing him. Mason stands up and shouts "thats him". "Thats the one who saved me from the thugs who would have stolen my carriage along with my families heirlooms" "He was gone in the crowd however before I could reward him with my thanks and gratitude, surely madame you were not asking him to leave, he is a hero!" The owner then speaks(his name is Balkan by the way) "Yes Kassandra show this man to my table, please"
This whole time Stoli has been getting looks from a servant girl a magistrates wife. The wife notices this and gets upset stating that he must leave. Kassandra arives and asks what the problem is and the Magistrates wife explains. Kassandra then asks if these accusations are true and Stoli proclaims"I am just a squirrel trying to get a nut" Now everyone(out of Character) starts laughing including myself. I ask him what he really wants to say and he is adamant that thats what he wanted to say. I tried to convince him otherwise but still he would not budge. So Kassandra states that "Filth will not be tolerated" and he is "escorted" to the door.


----------



## Stone Angel (Nov 5, 2002)

After Stoli makes his grand exit he decides that he will find a window and watch. As the festivities wind down the party notices that only men are left. Soon the lights dim and girls come out and escort the men to the back one by one.

"Would you like to accompany me to a private room" a raven haired beauty asked Lucas. "It would be my pleasure" the bard replied. She itroduced herself as Miranda. The two waited in line each of the couples before them waiting there turn. Some of the men who had too much wine and ale could not wait to get to the back and were groping at their escorts. Lucas and Miranda made small talk. Lucas found her quite pleasant and intelligent, she knew many things about the city and it's citizens. Miranda explained that there were many rooms but everyone must recieve a blessing before entering a private room. It didn't take long and it was time for Lucas and his "date" to go back.
The sturdy wooden door opened up to a small antechamber that had doors on each of the four walls. As Lucas entered the chamber he noticed that on the flanking walls were statues of a fat man with four arms drinking wine, eating, and playing a lyre the man looked happy. "This must be the festival god" Lucas thought to himself. After Lucas received the blessing, he was anxious to be alone with the fascinating woman known as Miranda. "Are you not a gentleman" Miranda said that ended in a sarcastic giggle. "Will you not open the door for a lady" she said with a sly smile. "Patience, patience" Lucas replied calmly with a little wink. As Lucas grabbed the door handle he felt a weird sensation. The room started to spin, almost as if he was going to faint. He turned to look at Miranda noticing that the rooms lighting had changed to an almost sinister red, where the happy fat deities were now stood forms of half demon boars. Now he was sure he was going to pass out as he fell into darkness.

Caber and Fulrik suffered the same fate.
Mason however declined his invitation to the back. He was content to get extremely drunk with the owner. He decides it is time to go back to the inn and harass Stoli. The owner begs that they share one lass pint together. Mason accepts. When it is brought out he takes a huge gulp and that is the last thing he remembers.

All of the PC's come to around the same time. Looking around they can see each other a long with a few of the noblemen from the party. They are all in individual small cages. All of there equipment is gone. Caber and Fulrik try furiously to break the locks on there cage. Caber breaks one of the buckles on his boot straps. Using that he picks his lock. He runs over and unlocks the cage occupied by Mason. Lucas say"I can here voices" in a harsh whisper. Caber returns to his cage acting like nothing has occured. The room is then bathed in a dim light. The room is has two levels the second level being a small overhang that looks over the rest room. They are on a sandy floor the room almost looks like an indoor arena. "Our champion" shouts a voice from the upper level. "It's Kassandra" shouts Fulrik, "and the owner" adds Mason. "Release us you devils and we shall spare your lives". "It is your lives I would be worried about" the female Kassandra says with an icy tone. An iron gate swings open. A large bugbear emrges. He is carrying a large barbed sword, coated with dried blood.

more later........


----------



## Stone Angel (Nov 6, 2002)

A small goblin with a ring of keys and a short spear scurries out behind the intmidating bugbear. The goblin goes to the cage of the nobleman on the left of Caber, opens the lock then prods him towards the bugbear. With a wicked grin and blood thirsty eyes the bugbear screams "Come to me". The nobleman is clearly terrified with fright only moving forward when the goblin prods him. The bugbear tires of this and charges impaling the nobleman in a single blow. The bugbear jerks the wicked sword out bringing bits of bone as well as a spew of blood with it. "Next" he says to the goblin. The goblin goes to Cabers cell as the key gets closer to the lock, Caber gives the gate a strong straight kick smacking the goblin dead in the face rendering it unconscious. The bugbear remains unimpressed, this has probably happened before. Caber grabs the key ring and tosses them in the direction of Mason's cage. "Stop them" Kassandra commands the bugbear. The bugbear charges towards Mason. Caber cuts the bugbear off half way, landing a square punch to the bugbears thick neck. The bugbear stares unable to move for a moment then shrugs it off with a snarl and a vicious back swing. Caber suprised that the bugbear was unaffected by his strike designed to render a man immobile, barely avoided the swords edge, then again this was no man. Mason quickly unlocked Lucas then gave him the key ring, he was going to see about helping the noble man. The bugbear led with a horizontal slice that grazed Cabers back. Caber retalliated with a pain filled uppercut but missed, however the bugbear did not see the inside roundhouse that followed it. Mason knelt over the nobleman and said a healing prayer, however it was evident  that this one had slipped to far into the realm of spirits to be brought back. Lucas unlocked Fulriks cage. Fulrik ran towards the downed goblin's spear. Stoli through sheer force of will summoned two bolts of energy that slammed into the bugbear. The bugbear reeling from the kick and the unknown force that struck his backside shot out a thrust, it glanced off Cabers shoulder drawing blood. Caber unblinking dug deep with two hooks to the bugbears midsection. Another two bolts of force slammed into the bugbear. Caber lept into the air spinning, then  landing a foot to the chin. Lucas started on the remaining noblemans cages. Mason started to go to the second level but noticed that the ledge was empty. The bugbear recovering from the blow to his face slashed at Caber's midsection. His terrible sword sunk in and tore off pieces of flesh, drawing dark blood, and as Caber collapsed the bugbear thought "Finally this guy hit like a stone pillar". The bugbear screamed his death cry as turned to see Fulrik, the man who impaled him with a spear. The bugbear felt his breath grow wet with blood as he floated to meet his god's embrace. Mason hurried over to Caber pale form asking St. Cuthbert to heal this honorable warrior. Masons hands begin to glow with a healing light as Cabers wound closed up instantly though still bearing traces that more healing would be needed before he was at full health.

More later......


----------



## Stone Angel (Nov 7, 2002)

"Quick search the bodies and free the rest of the noblemen" Fulrik barked. "Should we go after Kassandra and the others, how are you Caber that was a vicious blow" asked Fulrik. "What about the noblemen we should probalby get them out. Look at them they are terrified" stated the bard. "Yes, help us please we can reward you" a nobleman stammered. "I agree besides hopefully our equipment is that way, where we left it" Mason said. "I doubt we could find them anyway, you have not asked me how I ended up here" Stoli said. "Thats right how did you get down here" asked Caber. "I was so caught up in the battle, I... "It's sort of wierd. I had climbed onto the roof of a neighbor building, to see through a window. I saw one of the city watch going down the alley in between the two buildings. Soon I heard a muffled cry, then some terrible popping and tearing sound. I dare to think of what it was. I can remember everything right up untill I turn the corner....Then nothing. It must have been a spell, my head doesn't hurt or anything." Stoli's rant was ended by another noble's supplication. "Please I just want to go home" Yes let us leave this place, we can find Kassandra another day" As they collected their equipment and left the complex they were met by a large mass of the city watch. Apparently a noble had escaped and led them here. After answering the watches questions there were free to go. The Nobles agreed to come by the Crowe's Nest tommorrow evening where they would discuss payment and reward.

I shall return......


----------



## Stone Angel (Nov 7, 2002)

Note to readers: Charles Mcdougal has not joined us yet. Also the original player of Stoli has been replaced. I asked him if he wanted to play some other character but he was fine. So if you see a change in his behavior that is why. Enjoy my friends


----------



## Stone Angel (Nov 8, 2002)

The noble arrived promptly when the said they would. The nobles presented the hero's with a lump some of 200 gold crowns, and the promise of a favor if they ever needed one. Among the nobles was the physician and phillosopher Hector Le Vay, two brother and partners that owned a loan office. Sir Raoul and Guul Shevitza. A top ranking official of the merchant guild, Gaelyn Allen. And the district magistrates right hand, Pierre Vas'Frank. As they thanked the hero's a message boy burst in asking for the owner of the establishment. "Tis I" said Lucas. 
He perused over the document and gave the messenger a couple crowns for his trouble. "Gentlemen if you would excuse us" Lucas said to the Nobles. After they had found there way out, Lucas gave them a run down of the letters contents "Romero has summoned us, at first light we are to meet in the prominade, though I know why not. It seems that we are destined to work together." "Mayhaps that is not a bad thing" said Caber. "In the morning then" said Stoli as he exited the pub. "Yes we should all get some sleep" Fulrik replied before leaving.

As the sky grew pale with the suns first light the adventurers walked towards the meeting place. Greeting them was Romero he was surrounded by robed men. These robes gave niether rank nor station away. "Does anyone recognize those men" asked Fulrik. "I was thinking the same thing" Masom replied. "Hurry" said Fulrik as he quickened pace. "Wait, relax Romero appears in no immediate danger, besides best to disguise that we think something is amiss" Lucas stated. 
As they neared Romero hailed them. "Ah beautiful day is it not, come we have much to discuss"

I will return....


----------



## LostSoul (Nov 8, 2002)

Sounds like a pretty cool adventure.  I like it!


----------



## Stone Angel (Nov 10, 2002)

Thanks glad to know that I have a fan. WHOOO HOOO!


----------



## Stone Angel (Nov 13, 2002)

As Romero pulled them to the side of the promenade, Caber noticed that the robed men had went inside without so much as a word. As Romero was about to speak, "Who were those men in the robes, we recognized them not" Lucas interupted. "As I was about to say those men are from the council of the overseers" Romero replied with an annoyed look on his face. "Are they not the ones who wathc over the land in times when a king cannot be determined. Has something happened" Fulrik asked hurriedly. "No no nothing quite that dire" Romero said.

So after Romero had finished the synopsis. There mission was clear. Another child had been found, in the Tomb of the overseers. Simple enough except the tomb has been neglected and has been over run with monsters, filled with traps, and the guardians that the Overseers themselves put there. All in all another day in the life of an adventurer.

They went through the city saying there farewells and stocking up on supplies. Caber said to Lucas "I was thinking why are we doing this. I mean we have no reason to want these eight children. Why should we risk our lives for these...these idols" Lucas replied "Settle down, we are doing this because we all have bills to pay, the glory and honor, and becuase some one higher up on the foodchain told us too". This seemed to quiet Caber. "You are right, but still I think that we should find out more about these eight children." "Agreed" Lucas said as they made for the meeting place.

The nine hour journey passed quickly enough though not all were able to press forward. Stoli had been told that he was assigned to perform at the palace that evening so he would stay behind.
As they neered the tomb they were greeted by to great stone monoliths fashioned into warriors, pointing there fingers down at the party.
"Look there is some writing" said Fulrik, pointing to the base of the statue. "And more here" Mason said motioning to the other statue. "Mine says, only the righteous may proceed" "And mine, Stand and be judged" Then they felt it, all felt something burrowing probing in there minds, no there spirits. Then the feeling was over as quick as it began. 
"What was that" asked Fulrik. 
"I think we were being judged" said Mason "Look the inscritptions have changed"
"You may pass" and "By our will alone"
"I have a feeling this is going to be a fun one" Lucas said

_I will return_


----------



## LostSoul (Nov 14, 2002)

Sounds cool... don't forget to make new characters talking a new paragraph.  You know, like this:



> As Romero was about to speak, "Who were those men in the robes, we recognized them not," Lucas interrupted. "As I was about to say, those men are from the council of the overseers."
> 
> Romero replied with an annoyed look on his face.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stone Angel (Dec 2, 2002)

Lost soul thanks for the tip. It does make it a bit easier on the eyes. So shall we....

The company trudged past the stone judges, up the path to a set of large double doors. The doors were adorned with a relief that showed a large figure protecting a kingdom. The party searched for any insription and or traps that be guarding the entrance. After they were convinced that there was no danger in opening the door, save for what might be on the other side. The pushed the heavy stone doors open not without effort however. They were greeted by a dark musty room covered in cobwebs. The room itself contained some broken pews, a stone altar, an archway to the right that led east, and a large mass of cobwebs to the immediate left of the entrance.

"So what was this place anyway" asked Caber.

"Long ago when Artaurus was still young, the king died without an heir. The overseers were to guard the throne until someone wothy could take their place as king. This is a temple dedicated to that man, and their order" explained Lucas.

"It is said that the Overseers left guardians and traps should anyone attempt to defile this sacred place" Mason stated

"Like us" Caber replied sarcastically.

"What is your deal Caber? You have been acting funny since we left Paridon(Capitol city of Artaurus)." asked Mason

"I just don't....like be led around........Caber bends over and peers at the ground.

What is it" asks Fulrik

"Footprints, and only a day or two old by the looks of them" Caber said.

"Then we are not" Fulrik was cut short after Lucas let out a scream of pain and anguish.

The party turned to Lucas' direction who was now over by the mass of cobwebs underneath a spider the size of a large house cat.

The webbing started to writhe and pulsate as four more burst from the nest.  Caber ran towards Lucas and kicked the spider straight up, then sent it flying with a straight punch and landed hard against the wall laying motionless. Lucas thanked Caber while Mason smashed one, while Fulrik slew another. Lucas thanked Caber as Mason and Fulrik killed the remaining two.

"Everyone ok" asked Mason

"Yeah, the thing scared me more than anything" said Lucas.

Fulrik checked the nest to make sure there were no more lurking about. 
Satisfied that the threat was over Fulrik walked over to the rest of the party standing by the altar.

"The stone appears to be improted not like the rock underfoot" said Lucas

"How do you know that" asked Caber

Lucas started to explain"Well it quite simple really, you see" 

"Hey I found something" said Mason "It's a button of sorts" as he moved his hand underneath the altars overhang.

The wall behind the altar began to take shape and move, into the form of a mouth.
"It helps us, it warms us, it gives us sight. It is a symbol of good but sometimes bites."

_I shall return_


----------



## Stone Angel (Dec 3, 2002)

"Fire" Mason blurted out.

Nothing happened. The party pondered the riddle a bit. 
"Push it again" said Lucas "I want to hear it, to see if we missed anything"  Mason pushed the button again.

A golden key appeared on top the altar. 

"Hmm...perhaps the answer is light" said Fulrik. Still nothing

Caber was busy searching the rest of the chamber. Mason said "Sun" aloud and a scroll appearred on the altar this time. 

"Over here" Caber shouted "A hidden door".

No amount of tinkering would help the party pick the lock, so they tried the key, it fit. The door opened to a small room containing a water basin made of marble, and another door across from the entrance. The tested the water discerning that it was nothing more to it. Traveling down the passage past the door, they were met with another door, this one made of stone. The checked for traps then decided to open the door. Stone grated on stone as Fulrik pulled the door open. The room they looked upon was circular and there was a door opposite of the one they just opened. A spell of some sort kept the room lit from it's domed top. Four statues flanked the door they had just opened with there arms outstretched to two larger statues on the opposite side of the room. No one notice the man hiding in the smaller statues shadow.

"What was that " said Caber motioning towards the other side of the room.

"Where" asked Fulrik as he drew his Kings Sword. 
Then the shadows lept to life moving towards the party with incredible speed. One struck Fulrik with full force. Fulrik stumbled feeling weak. Caber lept to Fulrik's aid trying to hit the living shadows with his fist but they went right through. Lucas cast a spell on himself. The other shadow tried to slam into Caber but the half-elven proved to nimble. A third form, moved towards Fulrik, this one however had discernible features and looked as if he carried a sword. His attack fell short as Fulrik regained his bearings. Fulrik shot out the flaming end of his wicked double sword and the creature let out an inhuman whail of pain. His sword had missed he was sure, but the creature acted wounded. 

"I a servant of the cudgel, invoke the power St. Cuthbert and in his name I command you to return to the darkness from whence you came.*BACK* !!" Mason shouted whose eyes were glowing with divine energy.

 One of the shadows retreated behind one of the larger statues. Fulrik struck out again with the other end of his Kings Sword. The creature reeled again, it was not his weapon but the shadow of his sword that it had been injured by. Lucas charged to the shadow by Caber his rapier piercing the shadow some of it's essence seemed to disappaite. Caber again tried to hit but to no avail. Mason cast a spell on himself. The shadow slammed into Lucas and he too felt weaker. Fulrik hit the strange creature with the shadow of his weapon again and this time it fell and lay still. Two bolts of energy slammed into the shadow that was still cowering from the awesome display of divinity of Mason's, they came from an unknown source. Mason struck the creature with his now enchanted mace. The shadow blinked into nothing. Fulrik charged the remaining shadow making short work of it. 

"I swear I saw a spell cast at the last shadow" said Mason

"That you did my boy, I call that one McDougal's Missle" said a voice from behind one of the smaller statues to left. Everyone turned to see an overweight, middle aged man with a monocle and a thick dark goatee.

"Charles McDougal, at your service"


----------



## Stone Angel (Dec 3, 2002)

"So you were a member of another party, but you got seperated" asked Fulrik

"Yeah like I said, we came in, I got the key me and are rougue went this way while the others stayed in the entry chamber. Before entering this room I gulped down a potion of invisibility, the rogue however did not make it, he became like the shadow that killed him" Chales explained. "Then I.....well I hid" he added.

"OK any idea whats through this door" asked Fulrik.

"Haven't the foggiest notion, lad" piped McDougal.

The party opened the door entering into a large room six pillars lining the opposite side of the room as well as another six on the side the entered from. There were murals painted on the walls, depicting the overseer's deeds, and two large sarcophigi in the center.

"It's a tomb, the tomb" said Lucas pointing out the obvious.

"And not unprotected either" said Caber motioning to a form in the shadow.

The form moved out of the shadow taking form. It had the body of a snake with a "humanoid" like head atop the body.

"Who dares enter this sacred tomb? Identify yourselves, or be prepared to face the wrath of the guardian" shouted the Naga.

"We have come with the permission from the council themselves. We enter this place in search of a holy relic known as the child of fire, one of the eight" Lucas replied.

The naga laughed "Very well you are welcome here. Do you even know what you are getting yourselves into searching for the children."

"No, perhaps you could tell us" added Caber quickly.

"That.....is not...my duty. Come if any are wounded I shall heal you" said the naga.


_Ishall return_


----------



## Stone Angel (Dec 11, 2002)

The Naga proved to be pleasent company despite the constant slithering about. After the party had a bit to eat and rest their feet a bit they were off and the Naga bid them well. The last thing she said however did not sit well with a few members of the party.

The adventurers wandered up and down a few corridors not finding anything of intrest. They stopped to check the map to make sure they were not back-tracking. 

"Shhh...what was that" asked Caber in a hushed whisper.

The party stood in total silence....Then they all heard it, a low moaning sound admist a shuffeling, feet maybe. The party advanced to find a lone figure stumbling in the darkness. The party tried to hail the mysterious stranger in a number of languages known to the party, yet still no answer, just the constant rythmic shuffeling and moaning.

"Identify yourself: Friend or Foe" Caber said as he drew his bow and nocked an arrow.

Still nothing. Caber loosed a shaft and it hit home though it did little to hinder the stranger. It kept coming. As it came within the torchlight everyone noticed it had an odd blue tint to it's skin.

"Bless my soul it's Jarroll. Jarroll it's me Charles, it's me" said Mcdougal.

The blue skinned man met McDougal's gaze with a blank stare.

"What the hell happened to ya boy" McDougal continued before "Jarroll" lashed out at him with a clawed hand and tour McDougals suit. 
"You son of an Orog, I never liked you anyway" McDougal yelled as he let two more of McDougals missles fly into "Jarroll" 

"Jarroll didn't last long after the other members were involved. As they pressed forth they found two more of McDougals old party mates, that had been "Zombiefied" like Jarroll. They also met Jarrolls fate.

Coming around a bend they came upon a huge growth of vegetation. As they grew closer the plants shook into a frenzy and several tenticles shot out towards the party. All six of them missed escept one snagging Fulriks lege and pulling him towards a now exposed maw. I did not take the party long before the strange animated plant lay silent and still. The party noticed four strange pods stemming from the maneating plant that lined the walls. Three of them were busted or split open and one of them seemed "ripe". They cut open the remaining pod and found a man what had been a man. Charles recognized him Mickel the last of Charles' old party, he too was the strange blue tint. They buried the body along with the other of McDougals old party, asked the spirits of the Overseers to look after them in the next world.

The party pressed on and found many puzzles and treasures. The first great sword that radiated strong magic. The sword had a blue stone set into it's hilt. They next found a strange well that was surronded by skulls and held no water as far as they tell. An inscription on one side of the well read "The righteous must first crawl before they can stand.", it left the party confused so they entered a door to the north. Caber was first through door and he was met with total darkness, not even his elven blood helped him here. He asked for the torch to be passed up. As his eyes focused he saw a form that was made of pure darkness. The claws of shadow raked once,twice, three times he had managed to jump back out of the way of the last one. He fell to the floor as other  party members slammed the door shut. They looked upon a bloodied and battered Caber.

"By the St. Cuthberts robe, it looks like a bear got a hold of you" said Mason as he prepared to beseech his Lord for the power to heal.

"An' a biggun too" added McDougal. 
The party decided to go back to the Naga's lair for some more rest. The next morning McDougal cast a spell to identify the powers of the sword they found. It turned out to be one of the swords of dawn, said to contain the very power of the sun.

"Useful against whatever attacked Caber, methinks" said McDougal upon completion of his spell.

They traveled down a different path a came to a room in which a shield stood hung from two cords a few feet off the ground in an alcove. Lucas found a deadly trap where the walls would slam together and crush whoever was attempting to take the shield but leave the shield unharmed. They used a spell to ballance the the cords while the shield was taken. The sheild had the same blue stone inset into it as the shield. 

They next came to a room that held a lone chest. The front part was made of some sort of clear ore, that allowed you to see the the contents of the chest, yet when you opened it the chest was empty. After a while and futile attempts at finding a secret compartment, they tried the skeleton key that had worked for all the doors in the temple. It worked here also. The helmet had a stone the same as the sword and shield.

They went back to the room where the vicious shadow had attacked them. Fulrik with the helmet on, Mason equipped the hem, while McDougal held the sword, true he was very unskilled with weapons of war, but he could activate the swords sun based powers in order weaken this devil of shade.

They approached the door Fulrik, and McDougal first, then Caber and Lucas, Then Mason in the back. The door burst open Fulrik went left McDougal right where he activated the swords power. The shade devil was almost to Fulrik but it was visibly weakened when the power of the sun sword lit the room. The party attacked en masse, swarming the creature. The devil put a good fight landing some blows here and there but was clearly losing. The creature was then cut down by McDougal with the Sun sword(Nat. 20!!). The party took a quick breather and sucked up some healing from the preist. They came to a room with a lone statue, a large one. There was an inscription "If you are troubled by darkness, arm me so I may go forth with the power of light."
The party gave up there new found treasures none too lightly. Once the statue had been armed it animated. It thanked them for cleansing the temple of the vile darkness that had infested it. The party told him there mission and he said he would help. A wall opened at his command at there lay a pile of treasure with the child they were looking for right on top. They each got to choose an item. 

They headed back to the city....


*I shall return*


----------



## Stone Angel (Dec 11, 2002)

As they exited the tomb the party was overwhelmed by a strange sensation. They all looked up and to the east. They all saw a cave. They knew that they must enter. So they hiked up the mountain side and entered the mysterious cave. They caves intreior was large, though it was strangely bright and well lit. They followed a lone cavern with ancient symbols and runes scribed on it's signs. The cavern expanded into a vast circular chamber with a large podium at it's center. The cave had murals painted on all it's sides. The images were strange and disturbing, dragons, lions, and great beasts with multiple heads. Winged figures doing battle both demonic and angelic. The podium was three times the size of a human. Using a grappling hook the party mangaed there way up to the top. They found large stone tablets that was written in an archiac alphabet that none could decipher. They did however find a small journal that had apparrently transposed some of the language to a dialect of Elven. Lucas read the writings aloud in his best voice.

Tis I, Janos high priest of the Three Norns, the queens of Fate 
Destiny and Chance, that write of a vision.
At a day never seen and hopefully never to come, Mountains will 
crumble, the seas will rage, the sky will churn, the foundations of 
the earth will shake. And everyone will tremble and rightfully so 
for the end of days is nigh. 

Beings that were thought dead walk in the light among the 
righteous, as the living, but the living know not.
Beings who are dead walk in darkness with the wicked and the 
wicked rejoice.
The one who fell from the light, who now dwells in darkness 
looms over us all, watching and waiting for his destiny.

Whilst the mountains crumbled, the sea raged, the sky churned, 
the foundations shook, and people trembled, out of the east a 
great lion emerged with six heads.
The beast consumed a third of the earth and would destroy all.

Whilst the mountains crumbled, the seas raged, the sky churned, the foundations shook, and people trembled a terrible hydra came from the west and consumed the lion, all but one head.

The people rejoiced, but soon the trumpet sounded and the one of shadow, both light and darkness reveals himself and he stretches out his arms bearing gifts.
To the lion he grants protection from the curses of Rapheal and Michael.
To the hydra he offers stewardship of his world though he sees not the mark of dawn upon them.
To the being of darkness, the messiah, the pawn, he grants the desire.

The world is then rent asunder and remade in his image the one of light, darkness and fire. He who would rule those of dust.

The intrepid adventurers looked at one another like WTF.......



*I shall return*


----------



## Stone Angel (Dec 24, 2002)

As they travelled back to the capitol city the party contemplated the strange cavern. Upon seeing the city gates the adventurers were overwhelmed with joy to finally come home and all that had come to pass, slowly slipped away with the celebration of there success. They were invited to dinner from a Dr. Hector LeVay in thanks for his rescue from the relvery house. They ate a delicious meal though they didn't know what it was. Lucas invited them to come top his pub afterwords for drinks. They all agreed. When they arrived they ordered a round of fine ale and listened to a wonderful bard. The head waiter brought Lucas the "Weekly Flyer" a document provided to increase awarness of news and events. 

The flyer contained information that the harvest taxes have been lowered, there was a killer named Bloody Jack that killed, stole a body part, then sowed the body back together with precision. The announcement of the years final tournament. It also included a report of the Relvelry House slaughter, which gave the party a little publicity, it also noted that the fears eve festival had been finalized and listed the activities. 

The party enjoyed there short furlow, before Romero once again summoned them. Romero informed party that the third child had been found.

"Whether you are aware or not the final tournament is to be held at the Marquis De'Saad's estate in Alos our neighboring country. Artaurus' own St. Kain is in the lead" said Romero

"Is that not the Paladin leads the other adventuring group that you hired to find the other "four children", The Lions of Pelor. Is that not what they are called" asked Fulrik

"Yes why not have them find it" chimed in Lucas.

"This mission may require certain.......things that the Paladin is not comfortable with. This is mission that requires subtlety and subterfudge, not the straight fowardness that St. Kain demonstrates."

"So what are these "things" you wish us tod do" asked Caber. "Remember we are not without morals either"

Romero kept goiong and informed them the details "We know that the child of death is owned by the Marquis, it is a very plain looking urn. You must be very careful, if you are caught we can do nothing to save you from the Marquis terrible wrath. You are to meet a caravan of gypsies at first light, they shall take you to the Marquis estate"

Merry X-mas everyone.

_I shall return..._


----------



## Stone Angel (Feb 3, 2003)

The adventures met the caravan of gypsies that would take them over the mountains to the east early that morning. They had pelnty of time for a relaxing journey through the mountains, the Tournament wasn't for another eleven day _so they thought_

Caber was in lousy mood, "Never a minute of downtime, and we still do not know what these "children" are for."

"Relax, we a simply repaying our nation for the freedoms we enjoy" replied Fulrik stoicly.

The trip went rather fast as the companions told stories of old, and tall tales about tournaments past. The started the incline into the mountains just before dusk and luckily made it to a travelers haven just as the suns last light faded over the mountains.

The gypsies made for good companions as they played music while their little ones ran round the fire. Soon all grew silent as five strangers aproached. Aburly warrior stepped forth 

"Is there no room for more of the roads weary at this fire. In offering we bring food" gesturing to members of his party carrying a newly slaine stag, "And drink" motioning to a pack mule with several large wineskins.

"With open arms, let us have your names" exclaimed Lucas

The large man with a red beard and an eye patch introduces himself first 

“I be Redferne, I come from the warrior tribes far to the north of the Realm of the Horned Ones”.


“My name is Benito” chimes in a wild haired elf whose robes identify him as a follower of the tree-father, Sylvanus. He also has an eye patch.

A bearded man with traits of Elvish heritage steps forward and takes a bow, “Sarek at your service”. Oddly enough he has an eye patch too.

Another man steps forward, “I am Domone, a warrior monk from the east, and this is my sister, Rain” He points to a woman cloaked in shadow who bears resemblance of east and west. They too bear eye patches. 

Mason leaned forward and studied each one intently. At first he thought they might be followers of the Grumsh the one eye, but he sat back convinced that they were not.

The two parties feasted and exchanged tales of valor, McDougal the curious mage asked 

"What brings you to these mountains friends"

The other party took on a grim tone.

"We are friends helping Redferne on a quest of revenge" says Sarek the half Elven

Domone quickly repremands Sarek "Make no mistake, it is not revenge we are after, it is the reckoning. It is best not to burden these strangers with our own concerns."

With that Redferne leaps up unsheathing his huge Flamberge, runs to the edge of the campfires light and peers into the darkness. The other adventurers make ready for danger as well. Domone runs next to Redferne. Benito is lighting torches in the fire, Raine has disappeared, Sarek stand ready next to Benito with short bow knocked that glows with eldritch energy.

You can overhear Domone and the Northman speaking 

“Is it her, has she come to take these poor travelers souls as well and finish us off?” says Domone 
“I know not, but quiet your mouth and get ready!” 

The rest of the encampment  can now hear it too, in the distance you can hear a large form racing through the woods, it is hard to pinpoint it seems to be where Redferne is looking, then to left then to right. It is hard to believe something that sounds as big as a bear is moving this fast.

Redferne bellows “Come out you devil, face my wrath, and give me peace!!” 

At that the noise dies away. Then a high pitched cackle thunders through the air making your very bones cringe. Redferne breaks down almost sobbing.

"What is this curse that has beset you and your companions so, we may be able to help" asks Mason

Redferne begins to speak with a horrible visage as if this story causes him pain.

“We seek a witch known as The One Eyed Hag. A terrible abomination that feeds on the flesh of mortals, legend tells that the hag was once a mortal woman who was scorned by her husband after a cooking fire that scarred her face. One night she made an unholy deal with a demon. The demon asked no price and told her what she must do. The only way she would be beautiful again was if she ate the flesh of humans and elves. As with all demons he lied, for he never told her how much she would have to consume. To this day she stalks mortals and feeds on there flesh. Last winter she came for my family while I was out hunting. I came home to my wife’s peeled and fleshless’ form, and my 2 year old daughter Kyrie missing. A party of brave men including myself, went to where the witch laired. Only I returned though not unscarred, motioning to the patch over his right eye. I joined up with Domone and his sister first. Sarek, and Benito were survivors of another adventuring party. Together we tracked down the Hag and I led them to an accursed existence as well, motioning again to the eye patch. I will bring death to them, I will bring death to us all. You would do best to not follow us in the morning.” 

At that Redferne puts his sword next to his bedroll and begins to sob as he makes for bed.

Taking the que from the northman everyone esle decides to call it a night as well. Our party made a watch to let the "Avengers of One Eye" to rest.

A few hours passed into the night...........

_I shall return_


----------



## Stone Angel (Feb 3, 2003)

Mason set peering in the darkness, thinking of days before he was intiated into the order of the cudgel, when he would watch the livestock at night just like this. Suddenly the pack animals shuffle and whine. They are frantic. 

"There, there" Mason says as he tries to comfort one of the mules by scratching behind it's ear.

A few more of the party members wake up, Fulrik, and Caber are the first to their feet.

"What is the matter" asks an annoyed and groggy Fulrik.

"I am not..." Mason is cut short by a gesture from Caber pointing towards his ear telling them to listen.

There is movement from all around. They begin to wake up the rest of their party and ready weapons.

Tree branches crack and leaves crunch in all directions whatever it was had the party surrounded.

They party looked back and forth at each other for answers, seeing that they were at disadvantage they circled up back to back.

A piercing shrill laugh cut through the night air, if anyone in the party had been over fifty there hearts might have stopped.

"What are we going to do" asked the frantic Bard Lucas.

"Shut up" and be still scolded Fulrik.

By this time the "Avengers of One Eye" had circled up as well, looking just as helpless as the party.

"Look" cried McDougal as he pointed to several small forms coming just to the edge of the campfires light. 

"They are...." Lucas choked on the rest of his sentance.

"May the Gods have mercy, they are children" Mason finished.

The children take start to sway from left to right and begin to chant.

_"Ring around the rosy 
Pocket full of posies
Ashes ashes we all fall down

Ring around the rosy 
Pocket full of posies
Ashes ashes we all fall down

The one eye is coming and all shall fail, the one eye is coming for you
Hope is in the light of day, Hope is in the light of day
Those that see shall lose their sight, the one eye is coming for you
Hope is in the light of day, Hope is in the light of day
The beautiful one comes to eat you flesh, the one eye is coming for you
Hope is in the light of day, Hope is in the light if day.  
All that have lost have much to lose, the one is coming for you
Hope is in the light of day, Hope is in the light of day.


Ring around the rosy 
Pocket full of posies
Ashes ashes we all fall down

Ring around the rosy 
Pocket full of posies
Ashes ashes we all fall down"_

The children begin to retreat back into the darkness.


It is obvious that everyone is shaken from what just occurred, the oldest one of the gypsy ladies comes out with a grave look on her face pointing as single bony finger and says 

“You are cursed, Northman, terribly cursed, until the end of your days you shall bring death and despair to those you care about and care about you, death and despair."

 She then shuffles back into her wagon.
Everyone makes for bed again though it is certain none will sleep.

Yet somehow the party does sleep you awake with the sun on your face, for a moment the party forgets what has happened then a gypsy cries out 

Her baby has been stolen.......

_I shall return_


----------



## Stone Angel (Feb 3, 2003)

One of the younger gypsies comes out screaming 

“My baby, my baby, my baby is gone.”

“Taken by the hag” 

Says a horrendous form from the shadows of the trees. Out steps what was once Redferne only a majority of his body has no skin, showing sinewy muscle, bone, and tendons.
Mason quickly rushes to the warriors side though he refuses help they get  Redferne laid down. He begins to speak 

“Our party left in the night so you would not follow, but now you must for the sake of that mother, you must. Swear it, swear it to me that you avenge all that the hag has taken so that no more may suffer, avenge my Kyrie. Our trail is easy enough to find,” 

At that Redferne cries a lone tear that trickles across his fleshless face, he begins to say something else but blood rushes through his mouth as Redferne proud warrior of the North, expires.

"He deserves a warriors funeral" states Mason

"We shall see to that" one of the gypsies replies.

The party sets out following the winding trail of blood that Redferne left for them.



_I shall return_


----------



## Stone Angel (Feb 3, 2003)

This land was unlike any the PC's had ever seen. The very landscape was twisted to this Hag's evil. The party rushed through the mountain side as the suns light was pulled away into the dark.

"Is it just me or does every thing seem gray and dull" asked McDougal

"No...It is the Hags magic, she has perverted the natural order, and turned this land into an abominat......." 

Mason stopped mid sentence. The rest of the party quickly found what had halted the clerics speech. A tree. A great twisted tree and from it's limbs were hung, severed heads, hands, different organs such as lungs spinal cords, it even had a torso nailed to its trunk. Some of the party got a little nauseous. They decided to give the tree a wide birth and pass around._They have no idea how lucky they were._ 

Soon the trees began to thin as they reached higher elevations. The suns light winked out. Redfernes trail was much harder to follow in the dark. The party began to have second thoughts.

They followed the path of blood to the of a particular peak. Above them torch pikes lit a path with eerie green fire. They could see to large Monoliths at the top a small plateau. They began up the path Fulrik out front trying to be as stealthily as possible, yet with every step there was a crunch, or snap.

"Mage, for the sake of Pelor give us some light here! Are you good for nothing" snapped Fulrik. 

This place was obviously getting to the soldier he was usually more stoic than that. He quickly wished he had remained in the dark.

With a word of power the ring on the mages hand began to glow with a soft light and they found what had made the noise. Bones the path was paved with human bones.

The party took a deep breath and pressed forward.

The darkness bellowed "Turn back lest you pave the way for more of the beautiful ones meals" 

Lucas scanned the area with his elven sight. 

"The monoliths" his search had revealed that what they had thought to be stone protrusions were actually large humaniods, with an eye missing.

At the plateau the party fell upon the flayed Ogres with abandon, glad to lose themselves in the fervor of combat for a few moments.

As the Ogres fell McDougal shuddered

"Look at the torches" he pointed at the torch pikes whose tops were human heads. The very tops of the skulls had been cut off to make room for whatever the source of the green fire was.

McDougal then pointed to a lone entrance into the side of the mountain. The party took a few moments to rest, and cast some spells that would aide them in the trials to come. They had little time to prepare with an infants life on the line.

The party entered the cave.....

_I shall return...._


----------



## Stone Angel (Feb 6, 2003)

The cave seemed to go on forever twisting this way and that, like a long snake. There were traps everywhere of a wicked nature. The party passed most of these without much injury, untill a particular bend to the left. Lucas was ahead making sure that the way is clear.

"Hey everyone becareful there is some sort of glue here" said Lucas without to much alarm.

"How do you know that" asked Mason

"Because I am stuck to the ground you moron" Lucas shot back

Stoli who really didn't care for the bards attitude at the time took to throwing small stones at the Elf saying 

"What are you gonna do, fairy boy". The rest of the party welcomed this little comic relief considering the horror and terror they had all been through in the past 24 hours.

The bard annoyed that no one was helping him, decided to play a trick on the dwarf. 

"Stoli come here I wish to tell you a story, a story about an orc....." said Lucas

The bard began to sing a little melody that reminded everyone of a bar tune and began to tell the dwarf a hillarious story of an orcish thief that one day bit off more than he could chew by stealing some spirits from a band of dwarves.

The rest of the party watched as Stoli stood there totally captivated by the bards tale even a few moments afterwords.

When Stoli came to he realized that everyone was laughing, and he had been hit by a small stone, the same stone that he had thrown at the elf just a second ago.

"Hey..." Stoli started

"Just get me unstuck for Pelors sake" Lucas interupted

Caber walked forward to help Lucas but just as he got near he heard a small click then the ceiling exploded above Lucas

When the dust cleared they found that the trap had let loose a mass amount of giant bones that were hidden up into the ceiling above the adhesive area. Caber had escaped most damage. Lucas however was unconscious and was bloodied and badly bruised. First the party got him unstuck then Mason beseached his god with great supplication to allow him back to the realm of the living. A graceful aura surrounded the body of Lucas. The light grew brighter and seemed warm then Lucas gasped a large breath as if he was underwater for a long time.

After they had regained there bearings and cleared the path of the large bones. They continued on down the snaking passageway, finaly it opened up. The saw to bodies peeled in a similar fashion as the warrior Redferne. The party guessed that the bodies were the easterners Domone and his sister. Then they noticed the hunched robed form that skulked in the shadows. The robed one whispered a word. MdDougal could tell it was magic speak but it was full of wickedness. The forms began to animate and the robed figure turned into a cloud of vapor with a "pft".

Soon battle was joined. Caber engaged the fleshless Domone in a fury of fists, feet, and grapples. Domone led with an unorthodox attack. A ridgehand to his left shoulder, then with that same arm curled his arm to strike with his elbow but Caber blocked it, counter small upercut, followed by a knee to the midsection. Fulrik and Mason surrounded the form of Rain. She did not last long. McDougal and Stoli both sent a number of bolts of energy that pummeled into Domone's body. Lucas cast a spell on himself.

Domone's peeled face took on a grimace of anger as he lept into the air and planted two feet right into Caber's chest, landed then lept forward with backhand that sent Caber reeling. Domone went to press the attack further but was stopped by another barrage from Stoli and McDougal. Caber gritted his teeth drove forward landed a roundhouse kick to the midsection, then a kick to the back of Domones leg, bringing him to one knee, he then followed that up by a spinning kick to the back of Domones head.
He slumped to the floor where he did not get back up.

Now that Domone and Raine were down Mason spoke a prayer hoping this time that they would find rest in the here after.

McDougal was the first to speak "That was Domone and Raine...So that leaves"

"Benito and the half elf" finished Lucas. They healed up a little bit and kept going.

Another chamber opened up this one with the forms Sarek and Benito and the robed figure that vanished again. These two proved a little more tough, but in the end the party overcame. They were tired and had used up much of there resources but the dare not rest...Not here, they steeled there nerves and strode forward to find the One Eyed Hag.


_I shall return....._


----------



## Stone Angel (Feb 6, 2003)

The party entered the hag's lair quietly, the last cavern was decorated with bones and well preserved bits of human flesh, presumably for later meals. They found the hag immersed over a bubbling pot in an incantation. Her guard was down with luck this would be easy. Fulrik charged and used his double sword like a spear, it went through the hag.

"Damn an Illusion" cried Fulrik though it was to late the damage was done.  Stoli lay in a bloodied heap at the rear of the troupe.

The party regrouped, This time Caber charged forward, feinting low then going high, he missed however. McDougal called forth a block of pure force to imprison the witch. No luck though. Lucas began a millitary melody that helped calm the party and lead an organized strike. He charged forward with his rapier, with deft skill, making a cut on the Hag's right arm, drawing forth a green ichor. Mason moved into a position where he could tend to Stoli's wounds.

Fulrik quaffed a potion, he felt immensley stronger. The Hag moved with blinding speed raking Caber with two wicked claws to his chest, Caber prepared to counter but the Hag diappeared. The rest of the party scanned the room but found it was empty. 

Lucas was the first to see her. She was standing over Mason who was in supplication for a healing spell for Stoli. The party charged trying to get the hags attention they all charged towards her. That may be what she had intended all the time. The party gasped in suprise as a bolt of pure lightning ripped through almost the entire party. McDougal saw a bundled form then heards the babes cry, he grabbed the babe and took off back down the cave. Lucas used his own healing on himself. Mason lost his concentration when he was hit by the Lightning bolt. Fulrik was injured but knew that if he did not step forward they would perish. He charged swinging wildly and connected a powerful blow that opened up the Hag's midsection, she screamed in pain and suprise.

The Hag was silenced by a beam of sacred light as she diminished into a steaming husk. The rest of the party breathed a sigh of relief. They quickly tended to Stoli whose breath was ragged, and spittle was painted with blood. But they saved him they healed up a little looted the few things that they found and headed back to the travelers haven.


----------



## Stone Angel (Feb 8, 2003)

*WHERE...In the capitol city Paridon*

"A fog had risen, the autmn night was mild and comfortable, there would be many out this night after a days long work" the dark form thought as he strode threw the alley. Tonight would be a success. He traveled down the Road of Indulgence which was lined with shops that sold anything and everything...everything. He noticed a party of three men he passed by them into an alley.
Then he saw her, she was beautiful to the eyes of normal men, but he was NOT normal, he saw only her sins, she was filthy, dirty, she was unclean, and stained. Yes he would remove this blight against the gods this sinner.

That morning the watchmen found another body, just like the others, on her back, hands crossed over her chest, silver coins laid upon her eyes, and somewhere they knew she would have a wound closed up indicating an organ had been "stolen". 

_Bloody Jack_ had killed again. And somehow they knew this would not be the last girl they saw dead.

*That same moment, at a place ancient an unknown*

The tall figure read the runes just as he had read the stars the previous night. He had waited for this moment for countless millenia since the prophet had phrophicied. The time was drawing nigh, and so were the hero's. Perhaps it was time to meet them. Yes he would set out first thing in the morning.

_I shall return....._


----------



## Stone Angel (Feb 8, 2003)

The party returned the babe to the gypsy woman. She thanked them time and time again. The ate a breakfast and hurried down the mountain towards the borders of the kingdom Alos. The did not regret leaving this place.

The next few days passed without incident, the wheather was pleasant as the first real days of autmn began to set in. The passed through a small town the inkeeper indicated that they were two days from the Marquis estate. With more luck the be there with a few days to "gather" some information, be in and out without the Marquis noticing.

The party arrived two days before the tournament, thought the festivities were well underway. The party bid the gypsies farewell, as the set off for purposes of their own.

"This was a welcome holiday for these people the Marquis is known well for how hard and unsympathetically he works his people" said Lucas

"They really go all out" Stoli said "Merchants of all kinds, a circus, and I am bad need of a malt beer. There is the common tent. What say ye lads?"

Everyone agreed. They were asked if they were here to participate. They agreed to participate in the Hero's Melee. Fulrik presented his paytons and they headed to the common tent.

Asking around proved hit and miss they learned a lot. Whether it was truthful or pertinent to the mission, well none can say.

They learned that the circus folk are weird the only come out at night,

A drunk told them that the Marquis was a vampire!

There was a troll problem and that the Alosian millitary had sent a platoon to deal with the problem.

The Marquis preformed experiments on trolls.

They met back at the cabin tent set in the field, and discussed what they had learned. They concluded that after the Hero's melee they would scout out the mansion.

"Is not St. Kain supposed to be here" pondered McDougal aloud.

"Yes, we may find him a usefull ally" stated Lucas

"Or not" said Fulrik, he explained " Kain is very....Odd. Unless you worship the shining one, or have earned his respect, he can be very distant."

"Have you ever met him befor Sir Fulrik" asked McDougal.

"Charles just call me Fulrik, please. No not directly, I have met Magnus Rex. He was a senior student in the academy of arms, when I was drafted into the millitary." Replied Fulrik

"Lions of Pelor is the name of their company I believe" added Lucas, "They are reproted to be very, _very_ good."

Caber finally spoke " Perhaps they are seeking the item also. But why would Romero send both our groups. 

Everyone knew of Cabers distrust of Romero and the fact that they were in the dark about these "children".

The next day the entered and won the grand melee, though barely. They dubbed their company name "The sons of Artaurus" as they recieved there prize. Platinum pendants bearing the crest of Alos, triple Ravens set against a red field.

They found St. Kain to be no help at all, he would not even see them, they spoke briefly with Magnus Rex and another of their member a magess Lillith. The two assured them that they were here on leave, and to see St. Kain joust.

Stoli came back from his scouting mission that night saying he had found a servants entrance that led to a sub level, which is where he believed that the servants were housed. There would be a banquet after the joust, that is when they would enter the mansion.

_I shall return...._


----------



## Stone Angel (Feb 9, 2003)

De'Saad's mansion set atop a small hill, that looked down over his lands. The mansion itself was a sprawling single level complex, with a sub level(according to Stoli), with a single tower attached towards the rear.

The party decided to try to scale the tower instead of work their way up. The tower had one lone window that looked out to the south, towards the forest that bordered the Marquis lands. Lucas and Caber were the only ones to enter the others standing guard or ready to make a distraction. Personal was small skeleton crew since almost everyone was attending the banquet and award ceremonies. They did not notice the first few of the large lumbering green forms emerge from the forest, nor the small ones that accompanied them. If they had they would have noticed that they marched......For battle.

Lucas was up first and helped the monk in the window.

"Remember plain urn" Lucas said to Caber as the scanned the room.

Apparently this was the Marquis personal chamber and study. Lucas thumbed threw some documentation that was on his desk, remembering certain facts he thought interesting. Caber saw the urn on a mantle over a fireplace in the rear. He grabbed and headed towards the window.

"I've got it lets go!" said Caber angry that Lucas was more interested in the Marquis personal affects than the task at hand.

"Alright, alright" said Lucas

Then they were down, the had done it in and out, no problems until they heard the whispers of a patrol rounding the corner.

Caber sprinted straight towards the corner and past. The guards took the bait chasing after him, commanding him to "Halt".

Caber stopped suddenly and kept his back turned. One grabbed him on the shoulder and attempted to spin him around. Caber anticipated this backed into the guard with an elbow to the stomach, using the same momentum slammed the back of his own head into the guards nose. Caber smirked in satisfaction when he heard catilage crunch. Mason came in from behind and knocked out the other guard with a blow from his mace. 

They regrouped at there field tent. McDougal decided to head back to Artaurus with the child, he would take the Toll Road almost all the way there and avoid any dangerous treks through the mountains. He set off while the rest made for the banquet.

They passed through the midway where the circus was just starting to liven up, at dusk. They made there way to the building where the banquet was held. They were about to be seated when they heard a scream from outside. The banquet crowd murmered saying someone should stop whoever is making a fool of themselves.

The party outside saw what had caused the scream. There what seemed like hundreds of little brown "trolls" they moved with blinding speed and seemed to come from all directions. Then they saw the actual trolls jumping through the window of the banquet, attacking the nobility.

"Thats a little odd that would pass up the easy meat of the common folk don't you think" asked Caber as the party prepared to engage a small band of about seven of the "mini-trolls" that were accosting some citizens.

By the time the party had dealt with the little trolls most of the survivors were holed up at the field arena. Why was beyond the party that was probably the worst defensible position ever. They made ther way to help.

“Manlings will suffer, you will all suffer. The strong one told us to come that, we could win with his help. We will rule this land with him as friend." shouted an inhuman voice from their right. 

The party looked to see two unuasually large, and well armed trolls advancing toward the party. One of them was probably the chief.

“Humeans... how dare you oppose us, you and the man you defend will die. The Painted one slew our old chief Oolog, so that we could see his power, then he make me chief. He told us he would help us defeat De’Saad, and we are. You not scare Gorgos, with The Painted one, us trolls win this day."

The party fought a drawn out fight with the two trolls. They escaped without two much injury. They stopped a running civilain and asked where the rest of the fighting was at. He told them that the knights had taken up a position in the tilting grounds and were holding off the trolls well.

"Good if that was there leader, then they should soon break" stated Fulrik.

A scream cut through the air. They turned to see an armored figure pounce on a young woman tearing into her like a wolf into a deer. Then he started to feed on her.

Caber ran forward leaping into the air extending both feet in front of him. The armored figure looked up just in time to recieve two feet in his chest. The form flung back but then turned into a sommersalt and rolled to his feet. Face covered in a dark blood. Stoli let loose his bolts of force the rest of the party spread out flanking him. Now they could see his face. It was Lord Tarran Rand. He was the one St. Kain was to face in the finals of the joust, but did not show. Now they knew why.

"Vampire, sweet St. Cutbert, it is a vampire" shouted Mason.

Caber was the first to engage him. He started at the vampire like he would do a straight kick, but instead pivoted and sprung to one hand and brought the other leg over and slammed it into Rand's neck. The vampire shrugged the effect off and tore into the monk with claws and teeth, the only thing that stopped him from pressing his attack were more of Stoli's force bolts. The others surounded him and finally he fell, but he had put at a dent in all there hearts as they looked to Caber's form whose breathing was ragged and blood painted the ground. A few words from Mason and the warrior could once again walk but was far from fighting form. The vampire had sapped the strenght from some of the others as well. But nothing could prepare them for what happened next......


_I shall return...._


----------



## Stone Angel (Feb 10, 2003)

They all felt it. One of those moments, where fate has laid down all it's cards. They seemed helpless. Depleted from there battles with the trolls and vampire Tarran Rand, they seemed helpless. At first it was hard to tell, the haze of battle clouded everything.All of them turned at once to see three trolls mounted atop large bears. The trolls dismounted. One bearing fine armor pulled a large warhammer from his saddle, it had a human face stretched across it's with. A horrifying item. The next nocks an arrow in his bow made out of human bones, and the third a shaman of sorts, had claws twice as large as the others.

"Could it be....The slayers" asked Lucas aloud

"Bah childrens stories" shouted Fulrik.

"Yes pour some fire on them and they will die like any other troll" added Caber.

Stoli chimed in "Nay, we must tarry not and retreat with haste. We are wounded and in no condition to fend off adversaries such as these. If these are the slayers of legend as the poet says".

The legends were true, the half listened to stories from town fools and supposed mad survivors were true. This is no mere story to keep the children from misbehaving. There are actually trolls that live for one purpose only, to slay men, and were here.

The trolls started to advance towards the party. Out of the corner of his eye Mason spotted a familiar caravan. The gypsies caravan. One gypsy was shouting at them and motioning for them to hurry. Who knows for how long all had been lost in the din of battle.

The party rushed to wagaons and the drivers sped away like the wind leaving the carnage, and death behind. 

Once back Paridon they took a much needed rest. The massacre at De'Saads was publicized in The Weekly Flyer. But they recieved there reward and knew that soon enough they would be called on again.....


_I shall return....._


----------



## Stone Angel (Feb 11, 2003)

The night was chill with the autumn air, a good night for business thought Lucas as he surveyed the bar from his table on the second floor. Most of his companions who had become known as the Sons of Artaurus would be in tonight with the exception of  McDougal the Mage's guild had sent him on an archeological excavation of some old ruin. Stoli was already here eating some veal and roasted potatoes. That sounds good, he thought. I shall join him. He sat down besides Stoli and started to make conversation when the door opened. The man was gigantic, very tall and nearly as round as a barrel. He was clad in heavy robes, of an unfamiliar design, and his cowell was pulled tight around his head, his face remained a mystery. One of the waitresses went about telling the stranger that they would not be open for about another hour. 

He simply pointed at Lucas and Stoli and said "I have business. With them." He continued "My name is...Well you may call me Adam. I am far from the North, and have spent many days in the elements. So I shall make this brief, I have a question. Did you not enter a cave filled with gigantic murals, of dragons, beasts, and other things you did not understand. You did see didn't you" he said more telling the asking.

Stoli started "Yes but how did you..."

"I know many things sir dwarf, some you need to know some that have not been uttered since the first rays of the sun. Now you would be wise to heed my words." Adam said. 

At this he pulled back his hood, Stoli nearly spit out his ale. He was human enough, but there was certain subtleties that reminded them of a lion. Before they could ask questions he continued.

Fulrik was the last to arrive at the pub. They told him of the stranger Adam, and his tale. 

He spoke of a great sphere to the north, past e'en through the land of the Horned Ones. He said it was are destiny" said Stoli as he briefed Fulrik. They sat discussing his riddle.

"His last words were this" Lucas said. "I have shown you the path, with tongues of fire, but you shall also start on the trail of the dead." the bard finished.

They all sat thinking about what this could mean. Then Mason asked

"What is this" he said pulling the weekly flyer from underneath Fulriks plate of steaming food.

"What do you think it is, damned fool. It's the flyer, ya' know comes around once a week. Tells about important events and such. Gee I guess it's new concept, they've only been doing it since before you were born." Said Stoli angered that Mason would interupt a serious conversation over something as menial as that.

"No look" Mason pointed to where the hot plate had been set down on top of the flyer.

"It looks like writing of some sort" Caber said.

"Of course" Lucas started as he snatched the flyer from Mason's hand. "Adam pointed to this as he left saying I had mail.

Lucas looked around muttering "tongues of flame, tongues of flame" he finally found a candle behind the bar. Once lit he held the flyers back over the flame. Soon a map remained, although vague it was something to go on.

The map contained a few distinct marks. A point marking Paridon, and a trail leading to the north by north-west to a marking that read Great Sphere. It also showed a great eye and a trio of humanoid figures. However they had no clue what the last two really meant. They all left for the night, not sure if they knew more at the beginning of the day or now.

That morning they were summoned by Romero once again. The old spymaster had become quite fond of the group and was beginning to trust them more and more as well as offer up more about the quest for the Eight Children.

Romero started "The Eight Children each represent a pinnacle of the great wheel an element if you will. While seperate they are useless together however they possess some power. Although I am not entirely sure what there use is either. By the way have any of you seen St. Kain? No. Hmmm most disturbing. He has not been seen since the tournament and his body was not found." 

"Alas we get down to business" he continued. "The final child is located in a small lake town known as Bastion. The church of Wee Jas there is holding the item for us. Their church here has _asked_ me to send an emissary with you. His name is Tartallion, he will meet with you in the morning at the western gate in three days time. I look forward to seeing you again my friends.


_I shall return...._


----------



## Stone Angel (Feb 14, 2003)

They had three days so they all made ready. The night before they rode out they were invited to dinner, by a Hector LeVay. He was one of the nobles they had saved during the start of their adventures together. The meal was splendid, he would not tell them what they were eating however, he was afraid they would not eat if they knew. They talked about politics, LeVays practice as a sage and scholar, the Crowe's nest, and the string of murders that had been occuring for some time. They ate and drank their fill and left sated.

That was a moment that they will look back on some day, a critical juncuture, and none of them had a clue.

The next morning they travelled to the the western gate where they met the emmissary from the church of Wee Jas. The Holy Warrior, Tartallion.

"Greetings, my companions. The Lady grants us favorable  travelling weather today." Tartallion said as they approached.

"Greetings to you also, and indeed it is a fine day to travel." said Lucas.

After the introductions the party set off to the small town of Lake Bastion. It took them two and half days on horseback. Fulrik told them tales of the area, his families lands were but a days ride from this sleepy little town. 

When they arrived they found not the quite little town they had expected, but a ravaged village. Bodies lie in the street, buildings half destroyed, and everywhere the earth was upturned as if it had been plowed.


_I shall return....._


----------



## Stone Angel (Feb 17, 2003)

Suddenly all around them the ground seemed to explode as creatures that looked like a cross between a rat and a goblin raise up from the burrowed earth. The rat men attacked with claws and teeth but were no match for the party espicially with the combined might of their new found Paladin ally. They checked the bodies and found nothing of use.

"I don't think that we could navigate through these holes they burrowed" Caber said.

"Look there is a temple" Lucas said pointing to a sturdy looking building.

"Pelor" both Tartallion and Mason said simotaneously.

As they approached the temple of the shining one it was apparent that the sturdy doors had withstood many attempts against entry. They beat on the door hailing those inside.

"Followers of Pelor can you hear us" Lucas shouted at the door.
"We are both travelers and adventurers from the city of Paridon. We will aid you if we can" he continued. 

There was the sound of heavy furniture being dragged across the floor. Then someone spoke through the door.

"Go to the side of the church where we can have a look at you" the voice commanded.

The party did as asked and soon they were let into the temple, where they found mostly refugees and the clergy of Pelor. The people told him that almost four days ago the rat men started attacking. Led by man that can turn back and forth from rat to man. He brought giant rat men with him and now they are holed up in the temple of Wee Jas on the other side of town.

Tartallion rage was apparent though he was quelled with promises of revenge. They would wait for Caber, Lucas, and Fulrik to scout it out.

"Yes, soon death will come for them all" Tartallion said to himself coldly.

The scouting party returned telling them what they could see of the rat mens defenses. 



"The church is surrounded by a tall wrought iron fence and inside is a grave yard. One gate, guarded by these Ogre rats and a few like the ones we fought we first came into town" Fulrik said.

"Then we attack at first light" Tartallion said.


_I shall return...._


----------

